# Crested Gecko Substrate



## Blackthrash (Oct 26, 2010)

Alright. I recently changed my crested geckos substrate to coco fibre. which i know initself isnt an isue. I know coco fibre should be moist. But i think the substrate thats currently in his viv is too moist. bassically wet.

If i press down on the substrate it will bring up water from the base. moist is one thing, but bringing up water seems a bit too much. It more wet then moist. There arnt any pools of water on the surface of the substrat or anythign that severe. But like i said, if i push down on the substrate, water does rise. I was just concearned wether the substrate should be dryer then this?

Cheers


----------



## Ginge_1987 (Feb 24, 2010)

Have you made a gap below the substrate for drainage?


----------



## Blackthrash (Oct 26, 2010)

how do you mean? bellow the substrate is glass.


----------



## Ginge_1987 (Feb 24, 2010)

You need some sort of a drainage area at the bottom, below the substrate. Terrarium Setup 1 - ExoTerra

But you can use clay balls, Or even the large fish tank gravel providing its protected from the crestie getting to it, I use garden mesh that you use to prevent slugs and stuff getting to your plants, it lets the water through, Then you can set up some sort of pump to drain it out or do as I do and change it every month or so.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

you don't nessecarily need a drainage area if you don't have live plants, mine don't and are fine and ive got coco fibre in all of my vivs you're just gonna have to take the substrate out and leave it to air somewhere dry and warm (garden on a hot day) and then put a bit more water back in and place it back into the viv


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i have tried with and with out the clay balls and would like to say with the clay balls is better i think it is called hydro drain you put about a inch or so in the bottom then a weed control membrane then the eco soil/coco husk 
the membrane is to keep the two apart


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

The thing with cocofibre is that the measurements for the amount of water that you need to expand it are often a guide, and not an exact amount.

When I mix my cocofibre I often put it in handfulls at a time, squeezing it to realise any excess water that my be in it. I know this my be time consuming but it prevents the substrate from being too wet.

Next time you expand it don't put as much water it, then add in more water bit by bit until it is fully expanded, but not too moist 

Kelsey


----------

